# any-one living in Khon Kaen



## lucylou

Khon Kaen seems a nice place to live but there doesn't seem to be many ex-pats living there


----------



## drtshill

there actually are quite a few. I visited there and saw them everywhere. They frequent the Mall and a roasted chicken place near the lake. Like elsewhere they seem to only be out when it is cooler.


----------

